# Onkyo 805 hmdi to Mitsubishi WD65734 Problem



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello all,

I have a TXSR-805 hooked up to a Mitsubishi WD65734 with a HMDI cable. The TV does not auto sense the HMDI from the recever. I have to go to the menu and put the input to a HMDI source and then plug the cable into that source on the TV every time to get it to work. When I turn it off and start it all back up, the TV does not show any HMDI cables pluged in. I tried going direct from my DVD to the TV and it works fine. Same with the DISH box. I would like to use the 805 to switch it all for me if I can. Any ideas out there?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you sure you have the video output set to HDMI on in the menu of your 805?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Are you sure you have the video output set to HDMI on in the menu of your 805?


Yep, I'm sure. It all works when I plug it in the HDMI port on the tv the first time. I get the 805 menu and anything else I select. On the 805 menu I have monotor out set to HDMI.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Try different combinations of startup sequence.


----------

